# Website questions



## mortallis288 (Nov 3, 2007)

I am in need of a portifolio website, and i know basic html. But my questions are, Do i have to manually put every single photo in there using code or is there a program i can use for this.  Also, about how many hours am i looking into building this, a good looking one?


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 3, 2007)

Just use Dreamweaver or something...
I know you know html, but it is probably a better idea to make sure your code is xhtml compliant as per the W3C's outlines.


----------



## mortallis288 (Nov 4, 2007)

I do not have dreamweaver is the big thing, so how much would dream weaver cost me?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 4, 2007)

I've not looked at my own copy, but I believe that PS Elements has some capabilities towards creating photo pages, guessing that the full versions have something in them too. If all else fails, then resort to Notepad...


----------



## mortallis288 (Nov 4, 2007)

you know if i had to bet, i would be willing to bet that a computer around my campus has dreamweaver on it....


----------



## vinnychirayil (Nov 4, 2007)

*Fastest solution :*

A basic template with all your photos can be easily done in Photoshop. Just select your photo folder & the software will automatically generate the html's for you ! Its neat & takes only a few seconds to do.
*
Alternate solution :*

Either you could now proceed to tweak the Photoshop generated html's or use Frontpage / Dreamweaver to create something from scratch. You could also download a site that appeals to you and modify that html using the mentioned softwares - its like using a readymade template. Just replace all elements & text with yours. As you gain confidence, you can re-design it. Regarding access to software, beg, borrow, whatever works.

Checkout sites like pbase.com, flickr.com and blogspot.com
You might not even want to do anything else. Hope this helps.

For a good one, give yourself a few weeks. I spent 3-4 months to finish mine : http://vinnyc.110mb.com

.


----------

